# How old are you?



## Andrew_K99 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've been wondering what the age make up is here on the IAP, there is another post today asking about about the younger crowd but I thought i'd make a poll that'll cover all ages.

So, how old are you?  I'm 31.


----------



## Timebandit (Jul 4, 2011)

32 here


----------



## renowb (Jul 4, 2011)

60 but act like 21!


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 4, 2011)

Just turned 68


----------



## hewunch (Jul 4, 2011)

38 here


----------



## glycerine (Jul 4, 2011)

33.


----------



## Rounder (Jul 4, 2011)

Old enough to be Timebandits dad!!! 56 here.


----------



## pfde4 (Jul 4, 2011)

I am 48


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 4, 2011)

I voted "thirties", but that all changes next month.


----------



## CabinetMaker (Jul 4, 2011)

I just celebrated #49 so this is my last year in the fourties group.  *sigh*


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 4, 2011)

*OLD ENOUGH*

CabinetMaker is the same age as my eldest.


----------



## leestoresund (Jul 4, 2011)

It don't matter, I'm not gonna date you.
Sharon might be a different story. LOL.

Lee


----------



## glennw (Jul 4, 2011)

I am 43 happy to have several more years in the fourties category.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Jul 4, 2011)

32 here


----------



## RustySplinters (Jul 4, 2011)

im really curious why people are all wondering what others' ages are?   16 here


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 4, 2011)

Less than a year to go for me and I'll be in that 40 group too.


----------



## edicehouse (Jul 4, 2011)

I have 14 years of experience being 21!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 4, 2011)

I've been 39 for 30 years.


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm constantly telling folks I'm 25.....but I've been doing that for 20+ years!






Scott (don't ask) B


----------



## WoodenWhatknots (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm 25 and I hope to stay that way for a long time!


----------



## RMckin5324 (Jul 4, 2011)

Chronologically, I'm 47......................but emotionally & Intellectually, I'm much more like 16-18. This is why I get along so well with my students at work.


----------



## wade45 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm 18. I was looking to see what the skill level of the younger group was.


----------



## turkly281 (Jul 4, 2011)

Older than Baby Boomers---69.


----------



## wizard (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm 56 but that changes tomorrow.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 4, 2011)

Im 35 but that changes on the 22nd of this month.


----------



## PennedDown (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm 51, but as my wife says " You act like a disturbed, demented 16 yr old!"
I can deal with that..... :biggrin:


----------



## monark88 (Jul 4, 2011)

_I'm 68, til Sep. I still have my ballglove and 3 baseball bats right beside my computer. Waitin' on the Reds to call me up. I'm (almost) ready. Played my last game of sandlot ball at age 66. Knees quit. 

But if the opportunity comes up, I'll still play. 

Russ (a very immature 68- and liking it)  q
_


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 4, 2011)

*hmmmm*



seamus7227 said:


> Im 35 but that changes on the 22nd of this month.


My Twin daughters turn 40 that same day...


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm 59...and holding.  Not really. Proud of and thank God for every year.


----------



## Florida Marine (Jul 4, 2011)

43, feel like I am 93 some days, act like I am 13 most days...


----------



## ssajn (Jul 4, 2011)

Old enough to now get paid for being old.


----------



## achennau (Jul 4, 2011)

53 here


----------



## omb76 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just turned 35!  Started turning a couple of years ago.


----------



## Nikitas (Jul 4, 2011)

This sucks, Day before yesterday I was able to check the thirties box, but now I have to check the Forties box.....hehe


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 4, 2011)

we've got someone 16 on here?  I've got sneakers older than that..

hard to keep track, I ignore birthdays so if someone asks, I have to stop
and do the math. Feels weird when you buy coffee at some place like
McDonalds and they give you senior discounts. I'm not a senior yet!
I told one girl that she was closer to diapers than I was to being a senior.
After that, I just shut up and took the discount.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 4, 2011)

At my age, I'm experienced enough to know better, disciplined enough to do better and wise enough to enjoy it immensely! :biggrin:


----------



## bensoelberg (Jul 4, 2011)

33 until next month. According to my wife, I look about 13 when I shave.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 4, 2011)

I voted I was in my 30's only because my birthday is the 17th and ivwill be 40 at that point


----------



## JAZNCARR (Jul 4, 2011)

*mmmm*

I'm 33. But don't feel a day over 32.....


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 4, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> we've got someone 16 on here?  I've got sneakers older than that..
> 
> hard to keep track, I ignore birthdays so if someone asks, I have to stop
> and do the math. Feels weird when you buy coffee at some place like
> ...


After referring to your shoes as "sneakers", you do deserve that discount.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## sgimbel (Jul 4, 2011)

Just turned 60.  I don't work any more, disabled, but between turning pens, doing scrollwork and trying to fit stained glass in I work harder now then when I was paid to work.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm not that old, but one of the guys at work asked me what it was like to kill the last dinosaur. I told him the last Brontasarus was tough because he kept wagging his tail as I tried to run up it to smack him on the head :wink:. The last Trex was easier because by then we had found a way to put spikes on our clubs. :biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 4, 2011)

wizard said:


> I'm 56 but that changes tomorrow.



Happy Birthday Doc!!:cake:


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm 67 years young.


----------



## Dudley Young (Jul 4, 2011)

*72 today*


----------



## fireangels (Jul 4, 2011)

38 here


----------



## nsfr1206 (Jul 4, 2011)

Dudley Young said:


> *72 today*


 
Happy Birthday!!!:cake:


----------



## Rick P (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy birthday Dudley.........My wife is the proud gardian of a 4 year old and a 44 year old, my birthday was july 1.

I honestly think age is a frame of mind, I have known folks in there 80's who wern't as old as the average 20 year old and far too many 20 year olds who were ready for the retierment home.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 4, 2011)

Dudley Young said:


> *72 today*


*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DUDLEY!!!*


:bananen_smilies027::cake::bananen_smilies027:

May there be many, many more to follow!!


----------



## MrWright (Jul 4, 2011)

Andrew_K99 said:


> I've been wondering what the age make up is here on the IAP, there is another post today asking about about the younger crowd but I thought i'd make a poll that'll cover all ages.
> 
> So, how old are you? I'm 31.


 
Maybe missed the vote process, BUT I will be 86 tomorrow.  So I guess that will make TWO of us in the eighties.  How old is the other one?


----------



## WIDirt (Jul 4, 2011)

50. Old enough to know better. Young enough not to give a D@Mn. And, according to my wife, never gonna grow up.....


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 4, 2011)

hunter-27 said:


> After referring to your shoes as "sneakers", you do deserve that discount.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:




They're bright red, so they match my braces. :biggrin:


----------



## Rick P (Jul 4, 2011)

If it makes you feel better new london88 I was recently showing off my album of concert tickets too my nephew who just started college........about half way through I realized all the shows I have seen since he was born are on the last page! Did some digging, I have several concert shirts older than he is!


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 4, 2011)

Dudley Young said:


> *72 today*


 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

and a Happy Birthday to all you others celebrating this month, too.


----------



## tbroye (Jul 4, 2011)

Old enough to know better, but young enough to try again.  I will be 69 in September.  After 5 years of gain weight and living with an Abdominal Aortic Aneurysm and some other issues caused by these issues and finially flunking my lates blood test that


----------



## edicehouse (Jul 4, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> seamus7227 said:
> 
> 
> > Im 35 but that changes on the 22nd of this month.
> ...


 
I imagine very seldom do twins have different birthdays....


----------



## renowb (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks like the old farts (including me) are taking it!:biggrin:eace::hypnotized::turtle::sleepy::snail:


----------



## BKelley (Jul 4, 2011)

Darn, I guess I'm older than dirt!!!!  Just turned (pun intended) 77.

Ben


----------



## Johnny westbrook (Jul 4, 2011)

Im 63


----------



## bitshird (Jul 4, 2011)

Man I'm 67 and glad to see that there are not many that are in their 70s, this must mean they got smart and found something more relaxing to do..


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jul 4, 2011)

SWMBO says I act like I'm 2 but we've been together for 3 years so by my math I'm 5. According to my birth certificate I'm over 40 and a long ways from 50.


----------



## Monty (Jul 4, 2011)

Almost 58 and 9 months.


----------



## vallealbert (Jul 4, 2011)

42 here...5'8"....180...what else??:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## snyiper (Jul 4, 2011)

Body is 53 but the mind just cant clear puberty!!!! Happy birthday Dudley!! 
Well at least he called em sneakers and not PF Flyers!!!!


----------



## U-Turn (Jul 4, 2011)

68 and glad to be here - it's gotten to when I go to a resturant they ask me to pay upfront!!!!


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 4, 2011)

42 and gaining...


----------



## RonSchmitt (Jul 4, 2011)

51 for the next 2 weeks


----------



## el_d (Jul 4, 2011)

Im only 481 mos. old. Its not that bad.


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 4, 2011)

snyiper said:


> Body is 53 but the mind just cant clear puberty!!!! Happy birthday Dudley!!
> Well at least he called em sneakers and not PF Flyers!!!!


 
KEDS!


----------



## ren-lathe (Jul 4, 2011)

54 years old, Of course I blame the grey in my beard to being married to a redhead for 32 years not my age!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 4, 2011)

snyiper said:


> Well at least he called em sneakers and not PF Flyers!!!!



PF Flyers make you run your fastest. Jump your highest! :biggrin:

I wanted those.. we couldn't afford them, but I wanted 'em for Christmas.
PF Flyers  and a Jimmy Jet. :tongue:


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm a very immature 55 year old.


----------



## azamiryou (Jul 5, 2011)

Older than the internet, younger than dirt.


----------



## navycop (Jul 5, 2011)

I voted I am in my fifties (I rounded it up, my b-day is in a couple weeks).


----------



## ctubbs (Jul 5, 2011)

There is an old man living in my bathroom.  I see him every morning, it surly can't be me, I'm just a kid.  I have been told that I am in my second childhood.  Taint so, I never left my first one.  Turned 67 on income tax day this year.  That is 37 years past where I swore I would never make it.  Who would want to be 30 in the 60's?

Happy Birthday to all you Freedom Month babies!!!!!

Charles


----------



## pssherman (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not saying I'm old or anything, but there were only 48 states when I was born.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 5, 2011)

62 and proud of it.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Jul 5, 2011)

Just turned 17 on the 1st.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm a man I'm FORTY.  That's my best coach Gundy impression.

And my wife says they are tenny-go-fasters.


----------



## tbroye (Jul 5, 2011)

Old enough to know better, but young enough to try again.  69 in September.  I wonder if my 8 month old Grandson will be out of diapers before I am in em?  that's what I tell him when I change him.  "you better remember this because you may have to do it for me someday.


----------



## MarkD (Jul 5, 2011)

Let's just say that my age group is presently leading the poll!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 5, 2011)

IT LOOKS LIKE THE 50'S ARE IN FIRST PLACE!!


----------



## MarkD (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for pointing that out Seamus!


----------



## ZanderPommo (Jul 5, 2011)

17, senior in high school


----------



## keithlong (Jul 5, 2011)

50 years young


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 5, 2011)

52.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 5, 2011)

I am 45, hopefully a good few years left to turn pens!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 5, 2011)

I clicked on "in my 70's"... but won't actually be 70 until September.... I can lie about my age and get away with it most of the time.


----------



## Joe Finden (Jul 5, 2011)

*How old are you*

I'm 90


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am about to celebrate the 30th anniversary of my 25th birthday.


----------



## areaman (Jul 5, 2011)

52 for a couple more months...seems like days anymore.


----------



## 76winger (Jul 5, 2011)

54 here


----------



## lwalden (Jul 5, 2011)

49, for another 5 months and 6 days.....


----------



## KenBrasier (Jul 5, 2011)

Sixty Four


----------



## traderdon55 (Jul 5, 2011)

I retired four years ago so I think I should get senior discounts but a lot of places don't give them to me since I am only 55.


----------



## ToddMR (Jul 6, 2011)

37, which is apparently old enough to have to sit here for a moment to remember if I am 37 or 38 lol.

I am still a kid at heart though.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost 60, and the family is already making me pay for being the eldest. It is going to be a fun birthday -for someone- probably not me.


----------



## MikeG (Jul 12, 2011)

As of today, 57.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jul 12, 2011)

MikeG said:


> As of today, 57.


Happy birthday Mike!! :cake:

AK


----------



## RyanNJ (Jul 12, 2011)

18 here


----------



## underdog (Jul 12, 2011)

Just joined the top of the bell curve here... Dang it.

Old enough to start having all those aches and pains that keep you squirming around when sitting, and keep you up at night... and not having enough stamina to do yard work all day or even stand up in the shop all Saturday... And Dr. visits are getting more frequent...

And coming to the realization that I've been married almost as long as the time left to me....


----------



## Christian (Jul 12, 2011)

50 in one week.  Surprised to have made it this far.


----------



## CaptG (Jul 12, 2011)

18,    with a couple weeks shy of 44 years experience at being 18.


----------



## Haynie (Jul 12, 2011)

40 and not enough money to go through a midlife crisis.  At least I have a young looking hot blond.


----------



## BradG (Jul 12, 2011)

27! ..... 28 on the 31st, much to my wifes disgust as she keeps telling me (she's 31 :biggrin: )

I keep telling her she's as old as the man she feels.


----------



## fred holsclaw (Jul 12, 2011)

next month i will celebrate my 40th 28th birthday


----------



## Old Lar (Jul 12, 2011)

When I was thirty I could do about anything and enjoyed it.
When I was forty, I was still pretty handy but my shortcomings bothered me.
When I was fifty, I didn't feel so bad about my shortcomings.
When I turned sixty, I started enjoying and taking more to enjoy anything I could do 
Now I am 63 and I am enjoying everyday and want to continue for many more years.


----------

